# Late DBA/EBA R35 Wanted



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Sold my Stage4.25 CBA and after something newer although prices/the market is fairly high at present so in no major rush but would like something firmed up before next summer.


2014-2017 model years.
All colours but preferably white or red.
All specs but preferably Recaro edition.
Sub 30k miles.
Modications, preferably capping around stage4.25 again.

Please pm to discuss budget if you have something that fits the bill.

Thanks


----------



## Bam93 (Aug 5, 2021)

Jgreer90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sold my Stage4.25 CBA and after something newer although prices/the market is fairly high at present so in no major rush but would like something firmed up before next summer.
> 
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The Market is strong and has been for a while, with no new cars coming I can see the used cars just going up and up, exception will be poor examples that will cost a fortune to put right and never make a nice car.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

PM’s replied


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I nearly sold my own shell a while back, but I think it’s time to put it back together as the rising prices make it all worth while.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

I bought an EBA. Admin please delete.
Thanks


----------

